# Two Rooms and a Boom



## qenya (Jul 18, 2020)

The Vice-President of DRAG Corporation put down the phone with a trembling hand and turned to the silent crowd in front of her. A bizarre collection of oddballs and misfits, indeed: several had been cowering in the corner all evening, refusing to interact with the other guests, while others had intimidated their conversation partners into silence with their uninhibited babbling. She arranged her expression into one of authoritative concern.

"I am reliably informed by my security detail that a credible threat has been made to detonate an explosive device. We believe that the device is already within the building, and that the perpetrators are guests at this very reception. The Bomber, whoever they may be, must not be allowed to execute their plan!"

The Vice-President paused for a moment to regain her composure, her eyes flicking around the room. Was it her imagination, or could she hear the sound of distant sirens making their way through the city to Flyc Avenue? But no - word of the attack could not possibly have spread to the outside world already. She was imagining things.

"Because our President's identity must be protected with the utmost secrecy, we cannot allow the municipal authorities to intervene. Instead, we will be following security procedure 2R1B, which instructs us to identify the conspirators through a game of social deduction. Please divide yourselves into two groups and convene at opposite wings of the building. Further information will be made available to you on your arrival."

The guests obediently filed out of the ballroom quickly and quietly, except for one small, shabby-looking gentleman dressed in green who had had rather too much to drink. She watched him stumble out, red-faced and yelling at the top of his voice in a thick incomprehensible accent, and locked the doors behind him.

The game was afoot.

*~ * ~ * ~*​
*Rules summary*

Everyone will be randomly assigned to one of two isolated _rooms_ (private threads). You cannot communicate about the game outside of the room PMs.
At the end of each of the 5 rounds, the elected _Leader_ of each room will choose a number of _hostages_ to send to the other room (which may not include the Leader themself).
The *Blue Team*'s win condition is for the *President* and the *Bomber* to be in different rooms at the end of the game. The *Red Team*'s win condition is the opposite. Third party roles (also known as the *Grey Team*) have their own win conditions.
Rounds will always start at *7pm UTC / 3pm EDT* and will last for at least 24 hours each. At any time after that, each room's Leader can post their hostage selections, ending discussion in their room. There will then be a brief period of downtime while I prepare for the next round, during which the two Leaders can privately chat (in the "corridor") if they wish.
Most roles allow you to incontrovertibly reveal your colour (alignment) or your full role at any time. You can do this by pasting the markup provided in your role PM into the room. Note that some roles explicitly forbid revealing.
You must not falsify a role/colour reveal. That doesn't mean you can never fakeclaim or talk about other people's roles, but formal reveals in *bold* must always be truthful (unless your role says otherwise) and relate to your own role/colour.
You can reveal your role/colour in private to other player(s) from your room, via PM. Please include me in the PM too. You must announce to the room if you do this, and you mustn't include any other private communication in the PM (except arranging role swaps with the Leprechaun).
If you agree to privately trade your role/colour with another player, you must follow through with the deal - you can't wait for them to reveal theirs and then change your mind about revealing yours.
This is an open setup. The full text of every role PM in the game will be listed in the next post.
*~ * ~ * ~*​
As there are 14 players, the number of hostages exchanged at the end of each round will be as follows:
Round 1 - 3 hostages
Round 2 - 2 hostages
Round 3 - 2 hostages
Round 4 - 1 hostage
Round 5 - 1 hostage

Most of the game takes place in PMs, so it's quite difficult to spectate just by watching the main thread. If you feel inclined to spectate, let me know and I'll happily add you to both rooms.

Many thanks to Eifie for her advice in setting up the game!


----------



## qenya (Jul 18, 2020)

*All role PMs have now been sent out!* Please let me know ASAP if you're missing yours.

*Round 1 will start at 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT on July 18th.*



Spoiler: Player list / Pings



@Seshas
@Mist1422
@rari_teh
@JackPK
@mewtini
@Trebek
@Stryke
@Ysabel
@RedneckPhoenix
@Vipera Magnifica
@Bluwiikoon
@Hydreigon25
@Herbe
@Mr. Ultracool





Spoiler: Role PMs






Spoiler: Role PM: President



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *President*, which means you are aligned with the *Blue Team*.

Your goal is to *not* be in the same room as the *Bomber* at the end of the game. If you succeed in keeping the Bomber away from you, you and your team will win the game.

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)]President[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)]Blue Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Bomber



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Bomber*, which means you are aligned with the *Red Team*.

Your goal is to be in the same room as the *President* at the end of the game. If you succeed in getting yourself close to the President, you and your team will win the game.

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]Bomber[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]Red Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Blue Shy Guy



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Blue Shy Guy*, which means you are aligned with the *Blue Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is not* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have no special powers, but you can use your voice and your vote to help find the rest of your team and keep the Bomber away from the President!

Unfortunately, you suffer from extreme social anxiety and are unwilling to show your face to anyone. This means that you *may not* reveal your role or colour to anyone, or promise to do so, in public or in private.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Red Shy Guy



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Red Shy Guy*, which means you are aligned with the *Red Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have no special powers, but you can use your voice and your vote to help find the rest of your team and get the Bomber close to the President!

Unfortunately, you suffer from extreme social anxiety and are unwilling to show your face to anyone. This means that you *may not* reveal your role or colour to anyone, or promise to do so, in public or in private.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Blue Coy Boy



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Blue Coy Boy*, which means you are aligned with the *Blue Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is not* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have no special powers, but you can use your voice, your vote and your reveal to help find the rest of your team and keep the Bomber away from the President!

You can copy-paste the following message in any game-related PM in order to reveal your colour to another player:

```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)]Blue Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Unfortunately, you find it difficult to trust people and are unwilling to be totally honest with anyone. This means that you *may not* reveal your role to anyone, or promise to do so, in public or in private.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Red Coy Boy



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Red Coy Boy*, which means you are aligned with the *Red Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have no special powers, but you can use your voice, your vote and your reveal to help find the rest of your team and get the Bomber close to the President!

You can copy-paste the following message in any game-related PM in order to reveal your colour to another player:

```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]Red Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Unfortunately, you find it difficult to trust people and are unwilling to be totally honest with anyone. This means that you *may not* reveal your role to anyone, or promise to do so, in public or in private.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Blue Spy



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Blue Spy*, which means you are aligned with the *Red Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have the ability to fake your colour reveal, making you seem to be aligned with the Blue Team. You can use this ability to infiltrate the Blue Team and get the Bomber close to the President!

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)]Blue Spy[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)]Blue Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Unfortunately, you are a compulsive liar. This means that you *may not* reveal your *true* colour to anyone, in public or in private. The only way to prove that you are a member of the Red Team is to reveal your full role as the Blue Spy.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Red Spy



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Red Spy*, which means you are aligned with the *Blue Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is not* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have the ability to fake your colour reveal, making you seem to be aligned with the Red Team. You can use this ability to infiltrate the Red Team and keep the Bomber away from the President!

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]Red Spy[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]Red Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Unfortunately, you are a compulsive liar. This means that you *may not* reveal your *true* colour to anyone, in public or in private. The only way to prove that you are a member of the Blue Team is to reveal your full role as the Red Spy.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Nuclear Tyrant



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Nuclear Tyrant*, which means you are aligned with the *Grey Team* (i.e., yourself).

Your goal is to privately trade roles with both the *President* and the *Bomber*. If you accomplish this by the end of the game, you will detonate your nuclear device, killing all other players and winning the game alone.

If you were previously the *Leprechaun* and have just acquired this role, be aware that the previous Nuclear Tyrant's role trades no longer apply. You need to privately trade roles with both the President and the Bomber _yourself_. (If you were previously MI6, those trades also don't count.)

At the start of the final round, it is possible that you will be entirely locked out of a win, because you need to trade roles with a player in the other room. If this happens, you will become a *Gambler*. However, you will not be notified that this has happened until the end of the game.

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(40, 50, 78)]Nuclear Tyrant[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(40, 50, 78)]Grey Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Unfortunately, your megalomaniacal nature makes you overly confident about your plans and you will happily deliver a gloating monologue at any opportunity. This means that you *must* agree to privately trade your colour and/or role with another player if they propose an equal trade for their own colour and/or role.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: MI6



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are *MI6*, which means you are aligned with the *Grey Team* (i.e., yourself).

Your goal is to privately trade your role with both the *President* and the *Bomber*. If you accomplish this by the end of the game, you will win the game alongside whichever team satisfies their victory condition.

If you were previously the *Leprechaun* and have just acquired this role, be aware that the previous MI6's role trades no longer apply. You need to privately trade roles with both the President and the Bomber _yourself_. (If you were previously the Nuclear Tyrant, those trades also don't count.)

At the start of the final round, it is possible that you will be entirely locked out of a win, because you need to trade roles with a player in the other room. If this happens, you will become a *Gambler*. However, you will not be notified that this has happened until the end of the game.

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am [COLOR=rgb(40, 50, 78)]MI6[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(40, 50, 78)]Grey Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Leprechaun



Top o' the morning to ye, *(name)*! You are the *Leprechaun*, which means you are aligned with the *Green Team* (i.e., nobody).

The Leprechaun role brings great luck to its bearer, to be sure: you will automatically win at the end of the game, as long as the *Nuclear Tyrant* does not. However, it is also fickle and will leave you given the slightest opportunity. Any player who sees your role - or even just your colour - must immediately swap roles with you, so that you acquire their original role and colour and they become the Leprechaun. (The GM will PM each person their new role as soon as possible after the swap takes place, but there may be a slight delay, so be prepared to look up your new role on the list in the main game thread.)

Each player can only be the Leprechaun once during the game, don'tcha know. If you pass on the Leprechaun role and then see it again later, you must be tellin' the Leprechaun that you cannot receive it from them.

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(65, 168, 95)]Leprechaun[/COLOR][/B].
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(65, 168, 95)]Green Team[/COLOR].[/B].
```
Be sure to ask the other player if they've had the Leprechaun before, and if not, what role you've acquired from them.

Unfortunately, your taste for strong alcohol has loosened your tongue, and you will cheerfully gabble about your plans at any opportunity. This means that, for as long as you are the Leprechaun, you *must* agree to privately trade your colour and/or role with another player if they propose an equal trade for their own colour and/or role.

May the road rise up to meet ye!





Spoiler: Role PM: Blue Fool



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Blue Fool*, which means you are aligned with the *Blue Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is not* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have no special powers, but you can use your voice, your vote and your reveal to help find the rest of your team and keep the Bomber away from the President!

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)]Blue Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(41, 105, 176)]Blue Fool[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Unfortunately, you are naïve to the point of absurdity, and you will blithely explain your plans to a friendly face at any opportunity. This means that you *must* agree to privately trade your colour and/or role with another player if they propose an equal trade for their own colour and/or role.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Red Fool



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Red Fool*, which means you are aligned with the *Red Team*. You win if, at the end of the game, the *President* *is* in the same room as the *Bomber*.

You have no special powers, but you can use your voice, your vote and your reveal to help find the rest of your team and get the Bomber close to the President!

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]Red Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(184, 49, 47)]Red Fool[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Unfortunately, you are naïve to the point of absurdity, and you will blithely explain your plans to a friendly face at any opportunity. This means that you *must* agree to privately trade your colour and/or role with another player if they propose an equal trade for their own colour and/or role.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Role PM: Gambler



Welcome to Two Rooms and a Boom, *(name)*! You are the *Gambler*, which means you are aligned with the *Grey Team* (i.e., yourself).

Your goal is to correctly determine who will win the game: the *Blue Team* or the *Red Team*. After the last round ends but before roles are revealed, you will be asked in this PM for your guess. If you identify the winners correctly, you will win the game alongside them!

You can copy-paste one or other of the following messages in any game-related PM in order to reveal your role or colour to another player:

```
[B]I am the [COLOR=rgb(40, 50, 78)]Gambler[/COLOR].[/B]
```


```
[B]I am aligned with the [COLOR=rgb(40, 50, 78)]Grey Team[/COLOR].[/B]
```
Good luck!


----------



## qenya (Jul 18, 2020)

The room finally empty, the Vice-President settled back in her seat, her focus turning to the screen in front of her. An array of video feeds tiled the display, and her gaze flashed rapidly from one to the next, searching for any sign of subterfuge or trickery among the fourteen guests.

Nothing, yet. No matter. The night was young, and she could be _extremely_ patient.

*Round 1 has begun. It will end no earlier than 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT on July 19th.* See your room PM* for more details!
* when it arrives. I must wait 12 seconds before performing this action-


----------



## qenya (Jul 20, 2020)

*Round 1 has ended!

Round 2 will begin today (July 20th) at 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT.*


----------



## qenya (Jul 20, 2020)

The headquarters of DRAG Corporation were a strange, magical place. The staircases and elevators meandered around the building according to their mood, and you could never be quite sure that a room would remain where you'd left it - even the Vice-President herself occasionally stumbled across a nook or cranny she'd never seen before. So she was not in the least surprised to see that half the guests had somehow found themselves wandering through a small copse of beech trees under a deep blue starlit sky, while the others had boarded a perfect full-size model of a cruise liner she had been keeping in the basement in case of emergencies.

At first, the party in the forest had been peaceably and animatedly discussing their situation, but the conversation almost came to blows when their Leader unceremoniously grabbed three people, ignoring all objections, and bundled them out into the corridor. The other group approached the matter more calmly, but no less firmly: after some momentary confusion about each other's identities, they rounded up two feuding guests and sent them away with a chaperone to supervise them.

*Ysabel*, *Trebek* and *Hydreigon25* have moved from the Starlit Clearing to the Jokers' Ship.
*RedneckPhoenix*, *rari_teh* and *Stryke* have moved from the Jokers' Ship to the Starlit Clearing.

*Round 2 has begun. It will end no earlier than 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT on July 21st.* See your room PM for more details!


----------



## qenya (Jul 23, 2020)

*Round 2 has* finally *ended!

Round 3 will begin tomorrow (July 24th) at 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT.*


----------



## qenya (Jul 24, 2020)

Almost as soon as the doors closed, the Jokers' Ship descended into a morass of arguing and bickering. Accusations of lying and forgery flew thick and fast, until their Leader's faction was toppled from power by the angry mob and chased from the room, their allies tossed into the brig to await trial.

The Starlit Clearing was considerably more tranquil. Several occupants of the room seemed to have nodded off to sleep, lulled by the faint glow of the sky overhead and the whispering of the breeze through the branches. Eventually the room's Leader stirred from a deep slumber to pass on the title to another, and was hastily marched out of the room, still bleary-eyed.

*Mist1422* and *Vipera Magnifica* have moved from the Starlit Clearing to the Jokers' Ship.
*Ysabel* and *Herbe* have moved from the Jokers' Ship to the Starlit Clearing.

*Round 3 has begun. It will end no earlier than 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT on July 25th.* See your room PM for more details!


----------



## qenya (Jul 25, 2020)

*Round 3 has ended!

Round 4 will begin tomorrow (July 26th) at 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## qenya (Jul 26, 2020)

A pale smudge was beginning to develop in the eastern sky when a tinny chime drew the Vice-President, who had been having a spirited debate with her secretary about the proper placement of apostrophes, back to her desk. Squinting at the poorly lit screen, she opened the email and rapidly skimmed its contents: a straightforward status report from her field agent, confirming the identities of both the President and the Bomber. A deep frown crossed her face as she stared at the two names. That couldn't be right - could it?

The Vice-President turned again to the cameras. Both rooms, judging by the tone of the discussions taking place, had now amassed all the information they could get their hands on, and were doing their best to plan an appropriate strategy to deal with the threat of the bomb itself. The debate was certainly lively, but there was no way to be sure which side was coming out on top. Still, there was plenty of time left for them to determine their fates...

*rari_teh* and *RedneckPhoenix* have moved from the Starlit Clearing to the Joker's Ship _(previously known as the Jokers' Ship)_.
*Mr. Ultracool* and *mewtini* have moved from the Joker's Ship to the Starlit Clearing.

*Round 4 has begun. It will end no earlier than 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT on July 27th.* See your room PM for more details!


----------



## qenya (Jul 27, 2020)

*Round 4 has ended!

Round 5 will begin tomorrow (July 28th) at 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT.*


----------



## qenya (Jul 28, 2020)

Having become distracted by the ridiculous absurdities unfolding in the game of forum mafia she was playing, the Vice-President lost track of time and was unable to write flavour text. She still managed to get around to pulling the lever for the start of the next round, though.

*Stryke* has moved from the Starlit Clearing to the Joker's Ship.
*rari_teh* has moved from the Joker's Ship to the Starlit Clearing.

*The final round has begun. It will end no earlier than 7pm UTC / 3pm EDT on July 29th.* See your room PM for more details!


----------



## qenya (Aug 1, 2020)

*Bluwiikoon* has moved from the Starlit Clearing to the Joker's Ship.
*Stryke* has moved from the Joker's Ship to the Starlit Clearing.

The last pair of hostages having been safely exchanged, the denizens of the Joker's Ship assembled on the deck. Their leader, a young man with a serpentine complexion, grinned toothily and retrieved a small package from within his voluminous purple sleeves. A mess of electronic components and flashing lights spilled forth, an LCD display nestled at its heart.

"Should we go ahead and wrap this up?" he asked the group assembled in front of him. The question was met with a near-unanimous cheer, except from the unfortunate President, a pyromancer from the American Midwest who had been handcuffed and securely bound. He lay slumped against the wall, utterly defeated, his only contribution to the conversation a constant flow of muttered complaints about the conduct of the small, boisterous Irishman, who had entirely tired himself out from bouncing around the room threatening to steal people's identities and was now folded over the railing gazing at the ceiling, an unreadable expression on his face.

The celebrating crowd began to chant as the countdown entered its final few seconds. _"Five... Four... Three... Two... One --"_

*~ * ~ * ~*​
The newest President of DRAG Corporation replayed the last few moments of the video several times, watching the fireball rise from the ship again and again as if to be certain that it had really happened.

All the effort she had put into arranging this plot over the past months, all the sleepless nights spent trying to fine-tune the precise distribution of guests necessary to achieve her aims... and it had finally paid off. The old President's outmoded focus on the manufacture of TCODs was a thing of the past. From this day forth, the company would be pivoting to focus on recreation and activities, with _her_ in the driving seat.

Her exhaustion suddenly catching up with her, the President yawned widely and stretched her arms back over her head. All that could wait. For now, it was time to turn off her cameras, and rest.

*The President (RedneckPhoenix) and the Bomber (Vipera Magnifica) were in the same room.
The **Red Team** (Vipera Magnifica, Seshas, Trebek, Mistyx and Mr. Ultracool), plus JackPK, mewtini and Hydreigon25, win!*

_Final room layout (Winners are bolded)_

Starlit ClearingJoker's Ship*Seshas* (Red Shy Guy)*JackPK* (Gambler)Ysabel (Blue Coy Boy)*Hydreigon25* (Leprechaun)Herbe (Blue Fool)*Trebek* (Red Coy Boy)*Mr. Ultracool* (Red Fool)*Mistyx* (Blue Spy)*mewtini* (MI6)*Vipera Magnifica* (Bomber)rari_teh (Red Spy)RedneckPhoenix (President)Stryke (Nuclear Tyrant)Bluwiikoon (Blue Shy Guy)



Spoiler: Starting room layout




Room ARoom 1Bluwiikoon (Blue Shy Guy)Herbe (Leprechaun)Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)Stryke (Gambler)Ysabel (Red Shy Guy)Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)Hydreigon25 (President)JackPK (Blue Fool)Vipera Magnifica (Bomber)rari_teh (Red Spy)Trebek (Red Coy Boy)RedneckPhoenix (Blue Coy Boy)Mist1422 (Blue Spy)mewtini (MI6)






Spoiler: Action log



Round 1 - Starlit Clearing (Room A)
Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant) nominates Mist1422 (Blue Spy) as the first Leader
Bluwiikoon (Blue Shy Guy) votes for Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)
Trebek (Red Coy Boy) trades colours with Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)
Bluwiikoon (Blue Shy Guy) unvotes
Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant) trades colours with Mist1422 (Blue Spy)
Mist1422 (Blue Spy) trades full roles with Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)
Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant) trades colours with Hydreigon25 (President)
Hydreigon25 (President) trades colours with Mist1422 (Blue Spy)
Hydreigon25 (President) trades colours with Trebek (Red Coy Boy)
Vipera Magnifica (Bomber) trades colours with Mist1422 (Blue Spy)
Mist1422 (Blue Spy) sends Ysabel (Red Shy Guy), Trebek (Red Coy Boy) and Hydreigon25 (President) to the Jokers' Ship

Round 1 - Jokers' Ship (Room 1)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) nominates mewtini (MI6) as the first Leader
JackPK (Blue Fool) publicly reveals his full role
RedneckPhoenix (Blue Coy Boy) votes for RedneckPhoenix (Blue Coy Boy)
Herbe (Leprechaun -> Blue Fool) trades full roles with JackPK (Blue Fool -> Leprechaun)
mewtini (MI6) passes the Leadership to Herbe (Blue Fool)
rari_teh (Red Spy) reveals her full role to Herbe (Blue Fool)
mewtini (MI6) reveals her full role to Herbe (Blue Fool)
JackPK (Leprechaun -> Gambler) trades full roles with Stryke (Gambler -> Leprechaun)
Herbe (Blue Fool) sends RedneckPhoenix (Blue Coy Boy), rari_teh (Red Spy) and Stryke (Leprechaun) to the Starlit Clearing

Round 2 - Starlit Clearing
rari_teh (Red Spy) trades colours with Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)
Mist1422 (Blue Spy) passes the Leadership to Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)
Vipera Magnifica (Bomber) trades colours with Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)
Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant) trades colours with RedneckPhoenix (Blue Coy Boy)
Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant) sends Mist1422 (Blue Spy) and Vipera Magnifica (Bomber) to the Jokers' Ship

Round 2 - Jokers' Ship
JackPK (Gambler) reveals his full role to Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
JackPK (Gambler) reveals his full role to Herbe (Blue Fool)
JackPK (Gambler) reveals his full role to Ysabel (Red Shy Guy)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) publicly reveals his full role
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) publicly reveals his colour
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) reveals his full role to JackPK (Gambler)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) reveals his full role to Herbe (Blue Fool)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) reveals his full role to mewtini (MI6)
JackPK (Gambler) reveals his full role to Hydreigon25 (President)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) reveals his full role to Ysabel (Red Shy Guy)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) reveals his full role to Hydreigon25 (President)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) reveals his full role to Trebek (Red Coy Boy)
mewtini (MI6) trades full roles with JackPK (Gambler)
Hydreigon25 (President) reveals his colour to Mr. Ultracool
Hydreigon25 (President) reveals his colour to JackPK
Herbe (Blue Fool) reveals his full role to Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
mewtini (MI6) trades colours with Trebek (Red Coy Boy)
JackPK (Gambler) trades colours with Trebek (Red Coy Boy)
JackPK (Gambler) reveals his full role to Trebek (Red Coy Boy)
Trebek (Red Coy Boy) reveals his colour to Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
JackPK (Gambler) votes for Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
Trebek (Red Coy Boy) votes for Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
Ysabel (Red Shy Guy) votes for Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) votes for Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) becomes Leader!
Hydreigon25 (President) votes for Herbe (Blue Fool)
Herbe (Blue Fool) trades colours with Hydreigon25 (President)
Hydreigon25 (President) reveals his full role to Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
Hydreigon25 (President) reveals his full role to Herbe (Blue Fool)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) sends Ysabel (Red Shy Guy) and Herbe (Blue Fool) to the Starlit Clearing

Round 2 - Leader Chat
Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant) and Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) trade colours
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) reveals his full role to Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant)

Round 3 - Starlit Clearing
RedneckPhoenix (Red Coy Boy) votes for RedneckPhoenix (Red Coy Boy)
Seshas (Nuclear Tyrant -> Leprechaun) trades colours with Stryke (Leprechaun -> Nuclear Tyrant)
Seshas (Leprechaun -> Red Shy Guy) trades full roles with Ysabel (Red Shy Guy -> Leprechaun)
Ysabel (Leprechaun -> Blue Coy Boy) trades full roles with RedneckPhoenix (Blue Coy Boy -> Leprechaun)
Ysabel (Leprechaun) votes for Herbe (Blue Fool)
Ysabel (Leprechaun) unvotes
Herbe (Blue Fool) trades colours with Ysabel (Blue Coy Boy)
Ysabel (Blue Coy Boy) votes for Herbe (Blue Fool)
Bluwiikoon (Blue Shy Guy) votes for Herbe (Blue Fool)
Seshas (Red Shy Guy) sends rari_teh (Red Spy) and RedneckPhoenix (Leprechaun) to the Jokers' Ship

Round 3 - Jokers' Ship
JackPK (Gambler) trades full roles with Mist1422 (Blue Spy)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) publicly reveals his full role
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) trades full roles with Vipera Magnifica (Bomber)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) trades full roles with Mist1422 (Blue Spy)
JackPK (Gambler) publicly reveals his full role
Hydreigon25 (President) votes for Hydreigon25 (President)
mewtini (MI6) trades full roles with Vipera Magnifica (Bomber)
Hydreigon25 (President) trades colours with mewtini (MI6)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) passes the Leadership to Vipera Magnifica (Bomber)
Hydreigon25 (President) trades full roles with mewtini (MI6), fulfilling mewtini's win condition!
Vipera Magnifica (Bomber) sends Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) and mewtini (MI6) to the Starlit Clearing

Round 4 - Starlit Clearing
Ysabel (Blue Coy Boy) votes for Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) votes for Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool)
Herbe (Blue Fool) publicly reveals his full role
Ysabel (Blue Coy Boy) votes for Herbe (Blue Fool)
Mr. Ultracool (Red Fool) votes for Herbe (Blue Fool)
Herbe (Blue Fool) votes for Herbe (Blue Fool)
Herbe (Blue Fool) becomes Leader!
Herbe (Blue Fool) sends Stryke (Nuclear Tyrant) to the Joker's Ship

Round 4 - Joker's Ship
RedneckPhoenix (Leprechaun) trades full roles with JackPK (Gambler)
RedneckPhoenix (Leprechaun -> President) trades colours with Hydreigon25 (President -> Leprechaun)
Vipera Magnifica (Bomber) sends rari_teh (Red Spy) to the Starlit Clearing

Round 5 - Starlit Clearing
Herbe (Blue Fool) sends Bluwiikoon (Blue Shy Guy) to the Joker's Ship

Round 5 - Joker's Ship
JackPK (Gambler) trades full roles with Hydreigon25 (Leprechaun)
JackPK (Gambler) trades full roles with RedneckPhoenix (Leprechaun)
JackPK (Gambler) trades full roles with Stryke (Nuclear Tyrant)
Hydreigon25 (Leprechaun) trades full roles with Stryke (Nuclear Tyrant)
Trebek (Red Coy Boy) trades colours with Vipera Magnifica (Bomber)
RedneckPhoenix (President) trades full roles with Stryke (Nuclear Tyrant)
Vipera Magnifica (Bomber) sends Stryke (Nuclear Tyrant) to the Starlit Clearing

Postgame
JackPK (Gambler) guesses that the Red Team have won, fulfilling his win condition!


Setup/organisation thoughts to follow shortly!


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

big F's in the chat to ysabel who helped red devise the winning plan and then didnt reap the rewards >.<


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 1, 2020)

Lmao yes that was impulsive ^^' but it was a really fun game so no regrets!


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 1, 2020)

Good game!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for hosting, koko!


----------



## JackPK (Aug 1, 2020)

lmao @ Joker's Ship D2 having more role/color reveals than Starlight Clearing had in the entire game


----------



## Herbe (Aug 1, 2020)

thanks dude!!! finally pm hell has ended for ya hehe


----------



## JackPK (Aug 1, 2020)

*Jokers'

*Starlit

I wish the edit button could be turned back on for postgame discussion lol

anyway thank you koko! this was a lot of fun!


----------



## qenya (Aug 1, 2020)

Herbe said:


> thanks dude!!! finally pm hell has ended for ya hehe


just counted them up... i have 86 in total lmao

that's >80% of all my PMs


----------



## qenya (Aug 1, 2020)

JackPK said:


> *Jokers'


still not terribly clear about tbh lol

IIRC, someone in the spectator chat (Keldeo?) pointed out that the apostrophe should be _before_ the "s", because it was a reference to the singular Joker, as in Batman, not jokers in general. I assumed it was my mistake, but I just looked back at the R1 chat and the apostrophe was originally at the end, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

joker's'ss's'


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > thanks dude!!! finally pm hell has ended for ya hehe
> ...


this draws a nice parallel to mawile's comment about running a mafia game to get reaction score


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

kokorico said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> > *Jokers'
> ...


from R1-R5:
joker's
jokers'
jokers's
jokers''ss
jokerssss's''ss''s


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Aug 1, 2020)

Me walking into the Joker Ship for the first time like


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Me walking into the Joker Ship for the first time like


how do i react more than once to a post


----------



## qenya (Aug 1, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Me walking into the Joker Ship for the first time like


this gif has been getting a lot of use recently lmao


----------



## Redstrykephoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

pissed at hydre for sniping my leprechaun win


----------



## qenya (Aug 1, 2020)

OK, serious talk: This is the first time I've ever hosted a mafia or mafia-like game that finished, so I'm very glad that people had fun! I don't have a great sense of how enjoyable the MU game was because I wasn't there and it's obviously quite hard to tell when everything's conducted in private, but my impression is that this rendition succeeded in being more competitive. Although the Red Team picked up an early lead and hung onto it until the end of the game, there were plenty of occasions when the tide could have turned - particularly RNP's attempt at the end of the game to trick everyone into thinking he was still the Leprechaun, which was a spirited effort and deserved to succeed.

I think the lack of private communication was probably the most important thing contributing to that, but holy shit it did _not_ go so smoothly. Almost everyone ended up letting something slip at one point or another in the role/colour-sharing PMs, and in the middle of Round 2 I basically just gave up enforcing it for all but the most egregious violations. Part of the problem there might be that the no-private-communication rule was instituted in the middle of signups - I restated it in the rules at the top of this thread, but I didn't call to attention the fact that they had changed from the signup thread, which I probably ought to have done. The terminology probably didn't help either; I tried to phrase the rules to avoid any mention of physical "cards", but what actually happened was that several people who'd looked up strategies and stuff from the original game started using the card metaphor anyway, which produced more confusion than if I'd just copy-pasted stuff from the rulebook. Ah well.

I think both of those problems could be mitigated if colour/role shares were mediated by the GM (so that, for example, you could just type "Revealing colour to such-and-such" in the chat and the colour would be sent straight to the recipient). I don't think that would have been practical for me to do that manually, since I can't be online 24/7 - in fact, I considered it before the game and rejected it for just that reason - but it might be possible with a bot or something that could keep an eye on the thread and automatically distribute reveals, without needing to rely on fuzzy concepts like "did this person really _agree_ to a share" or "did we remember to notify the main thread" or even "which bit of my role PM am I meant to be copy-pasting again".

Finally, I don't think the setup was quite as balanced as it could have been. I put a lot of effort into ensuring the Nuclear Tyrant was well matched with the teams by introducing the Leprechaun, MI6 and the Fools to disguise their identity, but Seshas was unfortunate enough to be unmasked very quickly, and I realised that I had made a mistake by enabling all the third parties to align themselves with either team. With 2/3 of the Greys helping the Reds and the other not doing much, it was possibly a little harder than it should have been for Blue to claw their way back. I think that if we were to run another game, it would be a good idea to either reduce the number of third parties or use some third parties that are natural allies of one particular team, like Moby Dick or the President's Wife.

Aaaaand that's all I've got! ...possibly I've put a little bit too much thought into this, ahahaha. :P


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Aug 1, 2020)

You did amazing koko!!!  It's a whole new format for tcod so there was bound to be some bumps imo, but in the end you did a success!! ^^


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

agree with a lot of that! i really enjoyed this game, and i would like to think that i enjoyed it for more reasons than just winning :p definitely understandable that having all of the shares GM enforced would be waaaaay too much work, but if a bot was able to do it that would probably help avoid some of the fuzziness (i remember being freaked out by Ysabel's shy guy claim bc "wait didnt she technically offer to trade would she have been allowed to do that even if VM never agreed aaa idk" lmao)

i think part of the skewiness of this game also came down to a bit of luck: if hydre and i hadnt both been sent to a predominantly red-aligned room D2, i wouldnt have been able to publicly coerce a roleclaim out of them. sort of a coincedence that i happened to be one of the people with the most concrete information on him at that moment in time *shrug*

i think natural ally third parties would be a great addition! idk how those roles that you suggested would normally work, but i would imagine it would be really cool if there were two gray players that were each secretly aligned with one team or the other, but couldn't reveal (another layer of spy confusion!)

at the end of the day tho, big shoutout to koko for doing a great job!

(speaking of bots, i feel like this game could work reaaaly well on discord as maybe a slightly faster-paced variant?)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

...a third party that's aligned with a team is just a part of that team


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 1, 2020)

Mahah I was the first to say Seshas could be the NT but I was mostly just saying so people would be wary of sharing xD since Seshas seemed to be in control. well played though. And yeah, I shouldn't have boldclaimed in-thread. My wording on round 1 was 'want to share with me' and I meant 'do you want to one-side share with me' , but I wasn't super clear on the difference (I did ask koko.. But yeah, the wording may have been ambiguous)


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> ...a third party that's aligned with a team is just a part of that team


yeah, but if the only info you can give someone is that you are grey, you’ll have to find other ways to convince them that you are actually aligned


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

Ysabel said:


> Mahah I was the first to say Seshas could be the NT but I was mostly just saying so people would be wary of sharing xD since Seshas seemed to be in control. well played though. And yeah, I shouldn't have boldclaimed in-thread. My wording on round 1 was 'want to share with me' and I meant 'do you want to one-side share with me' , but I wasn't super clear on the difference (I did ask koko.. But yeah, the wording may have been ambiguous)


yeah, in retrospect it totally makes sense! probably wouldn’t have been as confused if VM had responded D1 bc then there would have been elaboration


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

looking through the advanced cards, an ambassador could also be a cool idea!


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 1, 2020)

Redstrykephoenix said:


> pissed at hydre for sniping my leprechaun win


Believe me i didn't want to win that way, it was Game Over for President me Round 2 however


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 1, 2020)

What does an ambassador do?


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2020)

going "this is boring send me over" and giving seshas leadership was the best decision I ever made


----------



## Trebek (Aug 1, 2020)

Ysabel said:


> What does an ambassador do?


according to the thing i read, an ambassador must reveal their role/color to everyone at the start of the game, and then is a member of both rooms for the entire game

if theres one of each color tho, lots of misinformation could spread :p


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 1, 2020)

Role sharing with Mr Ultracool in round 2 was the worst decision I ever made, which meant a role share with the leprachan but i didn't know that red was the leprachan 

Btw @Mistyx why the sad react


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Role sharing with Mr Ultracool in round 2 was the worst decision I ever made, which meant a role share with the leprachan but i didn't know that red was the leprachan
> 
> Btw @Mistyx why the sad react


to what?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mistyx said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Role sharing with Mr Ultracool in round 2 was the worst decision I ever made, which meant a role share with the leprachan but i didn't know that red was the leprachan
> ...


this 




Hydreigon25 said:


> Redstrykephoenix said:
> 
> 
> > pissed at hydre for sniping my leprechaun win
> ...


I say that because Mr Ultrachool told everyone who was the President after I role shared with him


----------



## Novae (Aug 1, 2020)

I didn't sad react it, what


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 1, 2020)

i still enjoyed this thank you @kokorico for hosting 2R1B


----------



## qenya (Aug 1, 2020)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> ...a third party that's aligned with a team is just a part of that team


By "third party that's a natural ally of one team", I mean someone who has a unique win condition, but whose best method of _achieving_ their win condition is to work with one particular team rather than the other.

The ones I mentioned:

*Moby Dick* and *Ahab* each win if they are in the _opposite_ room to the Bomber while the other is _not_. The easiest way (though not the only way) for each of them to do that is to help the Red Team out, so that they know who the Bomber is and the Bomber has a motivation to help them.
The *President's Wife* and the *President's Mistress* (little bit heteronormative/patriarchal, but we could change the flavour) each win if they are in the _same_ room as the President while the other is _not_. Likewise, they are natural allies of the Blue Team.
Of course, you'd kinda need to have all four in the same game, otherwise either the win conditions would be invalid or one team would have an advantage. So I think you'd probably need more players than we had here, otherwise you're starting to run out of people who actually _are_ on one team or the other.

I'm not really sure what the best ratio of blue/red:grey roles is. Like I said in the signup thread, when I've played IRL it's been with 30-40 players, so it's always extremely chaotic anyway.


----------



## qenya (Aug 1, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> i still enjoyed this thank you @kokorico for hosting 2R1B


You're very welcome!


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Aug 1, 2020)

kokorico said:


> By "third party that's a natural ally of one team", I mean someone who has a unique win condition, but whose best method of _achieving_ their win condition is to work with one particular team rather than the other.
> 
> The ones I mentioned:
> 
> ...


That would be awesome idea @kokorico


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Aug 1, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Mistyx said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


I'm really sorry about that - you were kind of pressured into that, anyways, and not sharing that info would have been Anti-Red play : /


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh I think it was me. I sad reacted bc I get the sentiment xD


----------



## Ys_ (Aug 1, 2020)

As leprechaun I knew there was the risk of a blue snagging it


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Aug 1, 2020)

Also, that sure was a close win for our faction - if the Tyrant had traded with VM, we'd have lost


----------

